# keychip bypass help needed



## snydley

I have a 2005 Dodge Caravan SXT and have installed an aftermarket remote starter with some success. It will start and run the car but shut itself off after a few seconds. If I leave the key in the ignition,(in the off position), and use the starter it will startt and run, but I don't want to use it this way, for obvious reasons. I have temporarily taped my second key to the key cylinder under the steering wheel cowl, and this works ok, but I would rather disable the security feature altogether by unhooking it, or with a bypass unit.
Does anyone know what I need to do to make this work without my key?
Thanks,
Snyde


----------



## jaggerwild

snydley said:


> I have a 2005 Dodge Caravan SXT and have installed an aftermarket remote starter with some success. It will start and run the car but shut itself off after a few seconds. If I leave the key in the ignition,(in the off position), and use the starter it will startt and run, but I don't want to use it this way, for obvious reasons. I have temporarily taped my second key to the key cylinder under the steering wheel cowl, and this works ok, but I would rather disable the security feature altogether by unhooking it, or with a bypass unit.
> Does anyone know what I need to do to make this work without my key?
> Thanks,
> Snyde


 Depending on the after market starter you used, I would suggest one of these
http://www.xpresskit.com/VehicleCompatibility.aspx?v=1383&ps=1



> but I would rather disable the security feature altogether by unhooking it, or with a bypass unit.


 There is NO way that I have ever heard of "TO UNHOOK IT" witch leaves you with two choices here

#1 As you did by pass it permanently with a extra key in the steering column, this is not suggested. As the factory immobilizer is disabled all together..... If you go this route you can have a locksmith make you an extra key(I suggest not having it CUT as it will have the chip in the key but still not be able to start the car).
#2 use a bypass unit, witch I suggest as everything will still work normal until you remote start the car. But it will not turn the immobilizer off all together.


----------



## snydley

jaggerwild said:


> Depending on the after market starter you used, I would suggest one of these
> http://www.xpresskit.com/VehicleCompatibility.aspx?v=1383&ps=1
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way that I have ever heard of "TO UNHOOK IT" witch leaves you with two choices here
> 
> #1 As you did by pass it permanently with a extra key in the steering column, this is not suggested. As the factory immobilizer is disabled all together..... If you go this route you can have a locksmith make you an extra key(I suggest not having it CUT as it will have the chip in the key but still not be able to start the car).
> #2 use a bypass unit, witch I suggest as everything will still work normal until you remote start the car. But it will not turn the immobilizer off all together.


Well, I didn't know that.  I mention that because I also have a 2001 Saturn SL that has some kind of ignition security, (no chip in the key though). I had a similar problem with that and a remote starter and was able to disconnect a cable from the keyswitch and it got rid of the security feature, only to turn a "service" and "security" light on, on the dash. I decided not to buy a bypass unit for that and live with the warning lights on all the time. It doesn't affect anything else with it unhooked. I was hoping I could get away with something that easy again, apparently not.
Snyde


----------



## jaggerwild

> Well, I didn't know that. I mention that because I also have a 2001 Saturn SL that has some kind of ignition security,


 Yeah well ignition security is not what it IS in a 2005 Dodge Caravan, the IMMOBILIZER system is a little more complex. If it does not see the proper resistance on the key sensor, it shuts off the gas and ignition. There is no way to just unhook it unless you unplug the ECM(the vans computer brain) basically killing everything not just the immobilizer....

Best bet got another gray headed ignition key(UNCUT) open the steering column wire tie it to the sensor, BOOM its disconnected for good.


----------



## snydley

jaggerwild said:


> Best bet got another gray headed ignition key(UNCUT) open the steering column wire tie it to the sensor, BOOM its disconnected for good.


I was able to find a Directed 555C Interface Module new on eBay for $10.50 so I bought that. My remote starter isn't made by Directed, but I'm hoping I can make it work. I figured for that price "what the hell".:Wow1:
Snyde


----------

